# AAPL - what to do?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I bought some AAPL awhile back, on a bit of a dip, with the intention of selling if/when it approached $300.
But the damn thing got there so fast, & just keeps going - touched $312 today....
Maybe i should just poke it in a drawer & have a look in 3-5 years from now, to see if its over $500? $1000????
:satellite:


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> I bought some AAPL awhile back, on a bit of a dip, with the intention of selling if/when it approached $300.
> But the damn thing got there so fast, & just keeps going - touched $312 today....
> Maybe i should just poke it in a drawer & have a look in 3-5 years from now, to see if its over $500? $1000????
> :satellite:


these are nice problems to have.
I am not an accountant or finance guy - just another DIY investor, but given what I have read, caution is warranted. 
Have AAPL's earnings changed for the better? What is driving the S.P. to go higher? Is the euphoria driving the price higher due to the past holiday season sales? - I don't know the answer to these Q.
What I do know is that I wish I bought PATH a few days ago - that is one that I most certainly would sell today!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Apple is leading in almost every metric you can find, but it’s also the worlds most valuable company...which doesn’t make sense. It has enough cash to buy up most of the market, is it risky, I don’t think so, is it a buy certainly not.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> Apple is leading in almost every metric you can find, but it’s also the worlds most valuable company...which doesn’t make sense. It has enough cash to buy up most of the market, is it risky, I don’t think so, is it a buy certainly not.


I've heard that kind of analysis before jag, when it was under $100....when it was close to $200...etc. 
I wish I HAD bought it a few years back...when I was out in one of the main malls in Calgary...
Place was like a ghost town except for this one store that was like a beehive! I asked daughter what it was,,,she said "Oh, that's the Apple Store, dad. It's ALWAYS like that" 
When I got home I checked the stock ...I THINK it was about $88 at that point, & people pooh-poohing the stock THEN! lol


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

*What I do know is that I wish I bought PATH a few days ago - that is one that I most certainly would sell today!*

PATH? never hoid of it Counterpath?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> I've heard that kind of analysis before jag, when it was under $100....when it was close to $200...etc.
> I wish I HAD bought it a few years back...when I was out in one of the main malls in Calgary...
> Place was like a ghost town except for this one store that was like a beehive! I asked daughter what it was,,,she said "Oh, that's the Apple Store, dad. It's ALWAYS like that"
> When I got home I checked the stock ...I THINK it was about $88 at that point, & people pooh-poohing the stock THEN! lol


The market can remain irrational longer than you can remain solvent...until something happens which would cause a change, ride the tiger. Of course, I make more on the quarterly dividend than I paid for the stock, so I’ve got a lot more room to play with.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I believe it is ready for a pullback but I am hanging on for the ride.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Well I sold 1/3rd of my AAPL (largest holding) about 2 weeks ago for $285... Definitely don't do that. :stupid:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

peterk said:


> Well I sold 1/3rd of my AAPL (largest holding) about 2 weeks ago for $285... Definitely don't do that. :stupid:




wasn't it Bernard Baruch who said he made his colossal fortune on wall street by "selling too soon"

anyhow you still have 2/3 of the holding left. Comfort thyself with apples, as the old testament says


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Apple is one of the stocks I plan to keep indefinitely ,I do not even look at the value anymore as the sky has to fall for me to sell it.In fact right now 1/3 of my non registered account consist of Apple , Microsoft ,Google and Amazon .


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The saudi air force pilot that killed 3 us service members on a US base had 2 iphones. He shot them during the fight and the FBI has made them operable again but can't unlock the apple encryption. Now they are calling on apple to unlock the phones

Last time this happened a 3rd party was able to unlock the phone. If they already know he was posting jihadist and anti-american material on social media why do they need apple to unlock the phone? This does appear that if setup correctly apple devices are secure


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

m3s said:


> Last time this happened a 3rd party was able to unlock the phone. If they already know he was posting jihadist and anti-american material on social media why do they need apple to unlock the phone? This does appear that if setup correctly apple devices are secure


Yes except that your 3rd party hacker should do,it handily!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

m3s said:


> ... Last time this happened a 3rd party was able to unlock the phone. If they already know he was posting jihadist and anti-american material on social media why do they need apple to unlock the phone?
> 
> This does appear that if setup correctly apple devices are secure


Or is it smoke and mirrors to make it seem like it is hard to unlock?

If the 3rd party unlock is 2015 San Bernadino one - it may be more like the FBI purchased a 3rd party tool then unlocked it themselves.
https://www.cnn.com/2016/04/21/politics/san-bernardino-iphone-apple-hacking/index.html


Around the same time there's reference to the Karma tool that required a send with no action by the iPhone owner to crack it open.
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-spying-karma/


With the attitude that hacking for UAE was okay up until US citizens were being hacked, it seems clear that the ability is being more widely spread.
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/usa-spying-raven/


Cheers


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

AAPL, first to be at 2T$

To my own personal opinion, the recent bull run seems hard to justify. Its earnings barely increased in the last few years.

Meanwhile, WB's BRK portfolio has 44%, which also seems hard to justify and I'm not sure how they'll manage such a huge position... at some point, it'll have to be sold to do some rebalancing as AAPL is getting - in my opinion - overvalued. I guess it can be sustained another few years, but I'm not into buying AAPL at the moment...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

op here -glad I hung on! giddyup!


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

jargey3000 said:


> op here -glad I hung on! giddyup!


I'm happy for holders like you who bought before this surge, nice job. I'd watch closely though. I expect another surge after the stock split. But what will happen in the next 1-3 years... not sure.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally retired my iPhone 4S that I bought for $100 off Craigslist in 2012. Bought an SE 2020 for $25/mo over 24 mos at Shaw Mobile. Wow iOS 13!


----------

